# Mini Carrot Cake Loaves:>



## CanadianShe_Wolf

Carrot cake is a favourite with its all important cream cheese icing, but the addition of crystallized ginger takes it up a notch.

Prep Time:30 minutes;
Total Time:1 hour & 30 minutes;
Yield: 8 Mini Loaves.

*************************

Cream Cheese Icing:>>
Half 250 g pkg cream cheese , softened
2 tablespoons unsalted butter , softened
1/2 teaspoon vanilla
1/2 cup icing sugar
Carrot Cake:>>
1 & 2/3 cup Robin Hood Original All Purpose Flour( OR your fav )
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon each cinnamon and ground ginger
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
2 eggs
1 & 1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1/2 cup vegetable oil
1/2 cup unsweetened apple sauce
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 cups grated carrots
1/2 cup chopped pecans
2 tablespoons finely chopped crystallized ginger (optional)

Cream Cheese Icing:> In bowl, beat cream cheese with butter until smooth; beat in vanilla. Beat in icing sugar until smooth. 

Carrot Cake:> Preheat oven to 350*F. Spray and flour 8 mini loaf pans. In bowl, whisk together flour, baking powder, cinnamon, ground ginger, salt and nutmeg. In large bowl, whisk together eggs, brown sugar, oil, applesauce and vanilla until smooth; stir in flour mixture just until moistened. Stir in carrots and pecans until combined; scrape into prepared pans. 

Bake until cake tester inserted in centres comes out clean, 25 to 30 minutes. Run paring knife around edges of cakes; let cool in pans for 15 minutes. Transfer directly to racks to cool completely. 

Using offset palette knife, spread 2 tbsp of the Cream Cheese Icing evenly over top of each cake; sprinkle with crystallized ginger (if using). 

*******************


----------



## MclareB

Looks terrific!!


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

MclareB said:


> Looks terrific!!


Sure does.....


----------



## Pocahontas

I'll make these...but I'll top them with chopped pecans. Love the little mini loaves.


----------



## bundyanne07

I like the sound of this recipe as it does not have too much oil in it. 
Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## dornefeb

These look so good, I will have to make them, carrot cake is one of my favourites


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

bundyanne07 said:


> I like the sound of this recipe as it does not have too much oil in it.
> Thank you for sharing it with us.


Hi there Bundyanne. Have missed you! Hope you are well.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

dornefeb said:


> These look so good, I will have to make them, carrot cake is one of my favourites


Will be interested in hearing what you think of these little loaves, should you bake them. Thank you so much dornefeb.


----------



## Woodstockgranny

Oh yum!


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

Woodstockgranny said:


> Oh yum!


They are too!


----------

